# Wood Find Number 2!



## The_Architect_23 (Mar 7, 2012)

Hello Again!
On My Way To The Store I Noticed This Fallen Tree On A Dirt Sidewalk.
Railroad Tracks To The Rear.
I saw That someone had pulled it out,toppled it over and left it.
Grabbed The New Chainsaw And Had At It For A Quick Slice.
The Trunk Was About 18-20'' Thick... 14'' Chainsaw Used Both Sides.
I Took The Slice Shown Below At 20-25'' by 18-20'', cut it long ways through the pith.. Still couldn't pick it up. Cut again at about 10-12'' into quarters.

i have a hunch of the species however id like some input on the tree.

[attachment=2663]

[attachment=2664]


----------

